# A este proceso se lo / le llama fotosíntesis



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Todavía tengo una pequeña duda sobre el leísmo. Aquí el ejemplo:

A este proceso se LO / LE llama fotosíntesis.

En todo caso es correcto el uso de LO (CD de cosa).
Pero pienso que en este caso el uso de LE es un leísmo aceptable. El DPD (entrada: leísmo 4f) se refiere a la construcción impersonal con SE con CD de persona.
Pero existe también la construcción impersonal con CD de cosa:
Se llama a este proceso fotosíntesis. Por lo tanto píenso que el uso de LE es aceptable. ¿Es verdad?


----------



## roxcyn

Normalmente, el leísimo se usa con las personas sobre todo:

Le veo a Jorge.


----------



## pickypuck

Pitt said:
			
		

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Todavía tengo una pequeña duda sobre el leísmo. Aquí el ejemplo:
> 
> A este proceso se LO / LE llama fotosíntesis.
> 
> En todo caso es correcto el uso de LO (CD de cosa).
> Pero pienso que en este caso el uso de LE es un leísmo aceptable. El DPD (entrada: leísmo 4f) se refiere a la construcción impersonal con SE con CD de persona.
> Pero existe también la construcción impersonal con CD de cosa:
> Se llama a este proceso fotosíntesis. Por lo tanto píenso que el uso de LE es aceptable. ¿Es verdad?


 
El uso de le en ese caso es lo más usual en toda la comunidad hispanohablante excepto en el Cono Sur. Te pego la razón por la que ocurre esto.

*Se ... llama ...*: No hay que confundir el uso pronominal _llamarse_ con _se le llama... / se les_, donde _se_ es un pronombre impersonal. Aquí se expresa el complemento directo, sobre todo cuando es masculino, con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, porque originariamente estas oraciones se construían en castellano con pronombres de dativo, uso que se ha mantenido mayoritariamente. 



> No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (up to 4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, song lyrics, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception.* A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.*


----------



## Pitt

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Normalmente, el leísimo se usa con las personas sobre todo:
> 
> Le veo a Jorge.


 
Aquí mi opnión:

Veo a Jorge > LO / LE veo.  
A Jorge LO / LE veo.  
Le veo, a Jorge.  
LE veo a Jorge.  

La duplicación del CD (LE / a Jorge) no es correcto cuando el CD (a Jorge) está pospuesto al verbo.


----------



## SpiceMan

Es aceptable pero desaconsejado por la RAE en España (y sólo para el singular refiriéndose a una persona del sexo masculino). 

En el resto de los países hispanoparlantes no hay leísmo.

*leísmo*. *1**.* Es el uso impropio de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo, en lugar de _lo _(para el masculino singular o neutro)_, los_ (para el masculino plural) y _la(s)_ (para el femenino), que son las formas a las que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



			
				Pitt said:
			
		

> Pero existe también la construcción impersonal con CD de cosa:
> Se llama a este proceso fotosíntesis. Por lo tanto píenso que el uso de LE es aceptable. ¿Es verdad?


Se lo llama fotosíntesis a este proceso. => lo = fotosíntesis. objeto directo.
Se le llama fotosíntesis a este proceso. => le = este proceso. objeto indirecto.

Son dos usos correctos, decirlo con le no es leísmo. Leísmo es decir "le" cuando es gramaticalmente correcto decir lo o la.

Cabe destacar que el uso de la estructura se le, se lo, se la, etc es algo todavía no muy aceptado por algunos.

Una buena página con una explicación un tanto compleja al respecto: se le y se les en construcciones impersonales.


----------



## Jellby

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Se lo llama fotosíntesis a este proceso. => lo = fotosíntesis. objeto directo.
> Se le llama fotosíntesis a este proceso. => le = este proceso. objeto indirecto.



No me convence, "lo" no puede nunca referirse a "fotosíntesis", puesto que es un sustantivo femenino.+

El DPD dice en cuanto a "llamar":

c) Significa también ‘aplicar [a alguien o algo] una denominación o calificativo’: «Vino al mundo un niño a quien llamaron Rolf» (Allende Eva [Chile 1987]); «¡No llames víbora a mi mujer!» (Gallego Adelaida [Esp. 1990]). Con este sentido era transitivo en latín y se construía con doble acusativo. Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo le(s) o las de acusativo lo(s), l(a)s, vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: «En España a la papa *le* llaman patata» (Huneeus Cocina [Chile 1989]); «Presiento una hija y [...] *la* llamaré Juana» (Cabrujas Acto [Ven. 1976]). A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres lo(s), la(s), pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: La niña fue llamada Juana; a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.

En resumen, "este proceso" es objeto directo, "fotosíntesis" es un complemento predicativo.

P.D. No obstante, es un leísmo aceptable (pero no recomendado) por esta "vacilación" a la que alude el DPD.


----------



## pickypuck

Ups, pego el enlace de lo que escribí. De todas formas es del DPD aunque lo haya sacado de otra página  

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Llamar-llamarse-se%20le%20llama.htm

¡Olé!


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:
			
		

> Aquí mi opnión:
> 
> Veo a Jorge > LO / LE veo.
> A Jorge LO / LE veo.
> Le veo, a Jorge.
> LE veo a Jorge.
> 
> La duplicación del CD (LE / a Jorge) no es correcto cuando el CD (a Jorge) está pospuesto al verbo.


 
Me gustaría saber si es correcto mi análisis.


----------



## roxcyn

Para mí pensaba que podía decir: Le veo a Jorge porque se puede decir Lo veo a Jorge, ¿no?


----------



## María Madrid

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Para mí pensaba que podía decir: Le veo a Jorge porque se puede decir Lo veo a Jorge, ¿no?


 
En realidad no creo que se diga habitualmente, en una frase tan corta, es redundante y personalmente me suena forzado. Además de, como te ha indicado Pitt, ser incorrecto duplicar el OD después del verbo.

Veo a Jorge//Le veo (soy de Madrid  y me parece estupendo poder distinguir entre masculino humano/animado e inanimado)// Lo veo

Pero sí sería más común decir:

A Jorge le/lo veo raro desde que se cambió de casa.


----------



## pickypuck

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Para mí pensaba que podía decir: Le veo a Jorge porque se puede decir Lo veo a Jorge, ¿no?


 
Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. Puestos a aceptar este tipo de leísmo, habrá que hacerlo en todas las frases en donde aparezca, independientemente de que la frase suene forzada o no sea usual utilizarla. Las excepciones a una excepción me parecen marear al personal.

¡Olé!


----------



## María Madrid

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. Puestos a aceptar este tipo de leísmo, habrá que hacerlo en todas las frases en donde aparezca, independientemente de que la frase suene forzada o no sea usual utilizarla. Las excepciones a una excepción me parecen marear al personal.
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
No es que sea incorrecto "Le veo a Jorge" pero sí correcto "Lo veo a Jorge". Ambos son incorrectos, ya que no se pone el OD duplicado tras el verbo. En el ejemplo de Pitt hay una coma. Saludos,


----------



## Rayines

> ya que no se pone el OD duplicado tras el verbo


Sin embargo, podría dar el siguiente ejemplo: Estás viendo el partido, y dices: ¿*Lo* ves* a X*?...Yo *lo* veo *a Z*. (refiriéndote a los jugadores en la cancha). Quizás en la pregunta podría evitarse el *lo* (o *le *si lo prefieres), pero en la respuesta no, porque es una especie de reafirmación en ese contexto.
Bueno, mi opinión.


----------



## María Madrid

Rayines said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, podría dar el siguiente ejemplo: Estás viendo el partido, y dices: ¿*Lo* ves* a X*?...Yo *lo* veo *a Z*. (refiriéndote a los jugadores en la cancha).


 
Quizá esa expresión sea habitual en Argentina o incluso en otros países de habla hispana, no lo sé, pero aquí no. Personalmente no lo diría nunca, a mí me suena muy rarito. ¿Le/lo ves? ¿Ves a Pepito? Como mucho ¿Lo ves? ¿A Pepito? Sería como una aclaración adicional, con el verbo implícito, pero una frase separada.

Me refería a que está mal poner el OD tras el verbo cuando va duplicado, si va sólo una vez, no es que no esté mal, es que es lo más habitual. 

Lo que me parece curioso es que la RAE no acepte ahora el leísmo (le por lo, no le por la), como ha copiado Spiceman. Me crié con la cantinela de que sí estaba reconocido por la Academia. Saludos,


----------



## Pitt

María Madrid said:
			
		

> No es que sea incorrecto "Le veo a Jorge" pero sí correcto "Lo veo a Jorge". Ambos son incorrectos, ya que no se pone el OD duplicado tras el verbo. En el ejemplo de Pitt hay una coma. Saludos,


 
En este contexto dice el DPD:
La duplicación del complemento directo en otros casos (LO ví A Juan;LA saludé A María) es ajena a la norma culta de gran parte del ámbito hispánico, pero es normal en algunas regiones americanas, especialmente en los países del Río de la Plata.

Saludos, Pitt


----------



## glagnar

eso de que en los países del cono sur no existe no es cierto. de hecho muchos países de Sudamérica al convivir con lenguas indígenas en las que no existe diferenciación de O.D e Indirecto cometen estos errores. Lo que sí es cierto es que el leísmo es menos practicado allí.


----------



## glagnar

Rayines said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, podría dar el siguiente ejemplo: Estás viendo el partido, y dices: ¿*Lo* ves* a X*?...Yo *lo* veo *a Z*. (refiriéndote a los jugadores en la cancha). Quizás en la pregunta podría evitarse el *lo* (o *le *si lo prefieres), pero en la respuesta no, porque es una especie de reafirmación en ese contexto.
> Bueno, mi opinión.


 

Leismos aceptados:
objeto directo masculino singular LE:
a


----------



## glagnar

glagnar said:
			
		

> Leismos aceptados:
> objeto directo masculino singular LE:
> a


a Mario le vi ayer.
lo eternamente correcto es:
a mario LO vi ayer.
Otro aceptado es:
Se le vio jugando con el perro anoche. (correcto: se LO vio jugando al perro anoche)
NO ACEPTADOS:
están enfermos, debemos aislarLES (aislarLOS es correcto)
están enfermas, debemos aislarLES (AislarLAS es correcto)
 ella es mi vida y le quiero un montón (esto es de lo peor: porque a ella LA quiero)
otro extendidísimo es el leísmo de cortesía: Espere aquí, enseguida LE paso con el jefe de ventas (LO paso es lo correcto)
o por ejemplo: Nos ha gustado mucho recibir*les* vuelvan cuando quieran (otro de lo peor)
y suma y sigue...
sólo un consejo: ante la duda:
1) si lo pasas a femenino y utilizas LA/LAS en masculino usa LO/ LOS
2) si eres de los que comete el leísmo femenino (estas bastante perdido pero te puedo ayudar). el Objeto directo es el sujeto de la pasiva y esto implica LO LOS LA LAS. ejemplo: les espero en la próxima sesión. (las espero en la próxima sesión...   si aún hay dudas: ellos son esperados en la próxima sesión.... implica LOSSSSSSSSS)
espero haber sido de ayuda aunque tengo que decir que la cosa no pinta bien, el leísmo será aceptado en todas sus variantes porque se está extendiendo por todos los medios de comunicación como fuego por una mecha de pólvora.
suerte a todos LOS espero en el próximo post.


----------



## Rayines

> suerte a todos LOS espero en el próximo post.


Gracias glagnar, bienvenid@ a los foros, y.... ¡muy claras tus explicaciones!


----------



## Sidjanga

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Lo que me parece curioso es que la RAE no acepte ahora el leísmo (le por lo, no le por la), como ha copiado Spiceman. Me crié con la cantinela de que sí estaba reconocido por la Academia. Saludos,



Sí, yo también estoy bastante segura de que sí lo está. Hace tiempo lo leí en alguna parte, desgraciadamente no recuerdo dónde ..


----------



## Oros

Todavía tengo una pequeña duda sobre el leísmo.

Could you please translate the above into English? My Spanish is not good enough to understnd it.

Still I have a small doubt on/over ......


----------



## lalu

Totalmente de acuerdo Glagnar. Gracias por esperarme y esperarLOS


----------



## Oros

The word leísmo is not in my dictionary.

The Spanish word for read is leer. However, it seems the word 'leer' has nothing to  do with 'leísmo'.

What is leísmo?

*               Pretérito imperfecto*
nosotros leíamos



*               Pretérito perfecto simple
*nosotros leímos

*               Futuro*
nosotros leeremos


*               Condicional*
nosotros leeríamos


----------



## Sidjanga

Oros said:
			
		

> The word leísmo is not in my dictionary.
> 
> The Spanish word for read is leer. However, it seems the word 'leer' has nothing to  do with 'leísmo'.
> 
> What is leísmo?
> 
> *               Pretérito imperfecto*
> nosotros leíamos
> 
> 
> 
> *               Pretérito perfecto simple
> *nosotros leímos
> 
> *               Futuro*
> nosotros leeremos
> 
> 
> *               Condicional*
> nosotros leeríamos


 Hola, 
por conveniencia la explicación te la voy a dar en alemán, espero que nadie se ofenda por no entender nada  

Leísmo bezeichnet einfach das Phänomen, dass in manchen Regionen, vor allem Spaniens, statt "lo" und manchmal sogar auch "la" als direktes Objekt "le" verwendet wird. Das ist eigentlich inkorrekt - jedenfall im Fall von "la", aber leider trotzdem ziemlich verbreitet.


----------



## María Madrid

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Es aceptable pero desaconsejado por la RAE en España (y sólo para el singular refiriéndose a una persona del sexo masculino).
> 
> En el resto de los países hispanoparlantes no hay leísmo.
> 
> *leísmo*. *1**.* Es el uso impropio de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo, en lugar de _lo _(para el masculino singular o neutro)_, los_ (para el masculino plural) y _la(s)_ (para el femenino), que son las formas a las que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Lamento contradecirte Spiceman, pero, tal como yo recordaba, el leísmo, en el caso de lo por le para objetos animados masculinos, *SÍ* está aceptado por la RAE. Copiaste sólo una parte de la larguísima entrada sobre el tema en DPD, yo copio el párrafo correspondiente a este punto. ¡Madrileños, tenemos la bendición de la RAE! Saludos, 

Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de _le_ en lugar de _lo_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino: _«Tu padre no era feliz._ [...] _Nunca le vi alegre»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]). Sin embargo, el uso de _les_ por _los_ cuando el referente es plural, aunque no carece de ejemplos literarios, no está tan extendido como cuando el referente es singular, por lo que se desaconseja en el habla culta:  _«Casi nunca les vi con chicas»_ (_Vistazo_ [Ec.] 3.4.97). El leísmo no se admite de ningún modo en la norma culta cuando el referente es inanimado:  _El libro que me prestaste le leí de un tirón;_ _Los informes me les mandas_ _cuando puedas. _Y tampoco se admite, en general, cuando el referente es una mujer.


----------



## glagnar

Pero que sea sólo eso lo que acepten por favor.
Porque si fuera lo peor lo de los madrileños... ni tan mal pero es que no sois los únicos. Siéntate un día en frente de la tele y analízalo, o lee un periódico.
Creo que los no-leístas estamos en peligro de extinción.


----------



## mirx

María Madrid said:


> En realidad no creo que se diga habitualmente, en una frase tan corta, es redundante y personalmente me suena forzado. Además de, como te ha indicado Pitt, ser incorrecto duplicar el OD después del verbo.
> 
> Veo a Jorge//Le veo (soy de Madrid  y me parece estupendo poder distinguir entre masculino humano/animado e inanimado)// Lo veo
> 
> Pero sí sería más común decir:
> 
> A Jorge le/lo veo raro desde que se cambió de casa.


 

Totalmente de acuerdo, quiza en frases mas largas se escuhe mejor. 

Cada dia *le/lo veo* mas deteriorado


----------

